
Host a web app on Twitter in a single Tweet - eternalny1
https://hackernoon.com/host-a-web-app-on-twitter-in-a-single-tweet-9aed28bdb350
======
oyebenny
I'mma need a demo. It's so annoying when people never post demos of their
work.

------
rado
Demo?

------
abhs
Twitter applies lossy compression to images, you'd need to take that into
account instead of the pixel perfect expectations.

